# Ovation Guitars....



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

... Love 'em or hate 'em. Seems to be little middle ground on theses. My brother got one last year. He has always like them and wanted on. He got a killer deal on an American made Balladeer. He really likes it. There are two reasons why I _might _consider one. Aside from the cutaway and high fret access, it's got a 10" radius and a 1-11/16" nut. My "weak puny little girly man hand" prefers a smaller radius and slightly narrower nut. It's always about the neck and fretboard for me. It is mostly why I've traded or sold off guitars. 

I prefer the feel and playability of my acoustic with a 12" radius and 1.69" nut over the one with a 16" radius and a 1.72" nut. I don't really feel the nut width that much now (it's only .03"), but the neck radius is noticeable enough when when it comes to barre chords and the occasional single note and double stop bends and such with the same type and gauge of strings. 

That's what happens when your fret-hand can be a wee bit bitchy and complaining and not overly well at adapting to varying neck specs.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got an american made 2007 Collectors Edition Ovation. Neck is a little small for me (only 1-5/8 nut), but over all I like it and it sounds great.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have owned 3 of them and could never bond with the shape. Not comfy for playing standing up. Never liked the sound when plugged in either, They didnt sound natural enough to my ears. But they sold millions of them so what do i know.LOL


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Put it this way-the rounder your belly is the more the reason not to buy a deep round back Ovation.

I do like them though-being a teenager in the 1960's they were something one desired.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Glen Campbell always sounded good playing one!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Glen Campbell always sounded good playing one!


Yes, but he would sound good playing anything.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

I have an ovation standard elite and quite like it. Sounds great, easy to fret, and light. No complaints on my end.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got an electric balladeer in 74 or 75 and still have it although never play it anymore since about 2000 but it was my main guitar up till then. Mostly because I find the nut width too narrow and the string spacing at the nut is narrower than it could be. New nut with slightly wider spacing might help. Mine has held up fine and not been looked after all that well - it's only in the last 5 years that I started using humidifiers and de-humidifiers to keep the place at about 45. Action is good and never needed a reset (bowel bend for Ovations). I've had it so long that I don't know what to do about selling it; but really, the Ovation and the Norman need to go bcs they are just taking up space. US made Ovations are a good professional quality instrument but it just doesn't sound as good as my Martin guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried playing one a few years ago and there was nothing wrong with the tone but how anyone could be comfortable with one sitting down, I have no idea. I spent about two minutes with it and that was enough for me. However, seeing how many are sold, they have something going for them. Maybe it's that unique shape.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I never found the round back to be a problem until I started playing regular dreads all the time and then the Ovation became hard to hang onto - so I think you kind of adapt to them.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

In 1976 I bought my first brand new guitar, an ovation balladeer. I still play it on a fairly regular basis to this day.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

another infamous double post


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The neck on my Ovation is only 1-11/16" which is basically an electric width.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> The neck on my Ovation is only 1-11/16" which is basically an electric width.


I thought that was fairly typical except for classical guitars which are usually around 2" and the odd model which is a bit wider than 1 11/16?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in agreement with some of the posts above.
The shape is wonky to me.
Sitting or standing, I feel like it's going to get away on me.
I constantly have to hold it in position.
The few I've played were not spectacular in tone or volume either.
Rather the opposite.
Quite and kind of odd sounding.

Never tried one plugged in, though.

One man's food is another man's poison.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

One option with Ovations would be to heat the bowl till it's flexible and then press it against your gut for a custom fit. Skin grafts could be a bitch though.

Even though the nut width is 1&11/16 I think the spacing on them is kinda narrower than it needs to be for that nut width.

There are some of them available with 1&3/4 nut width.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The tone isn't woody enough for me, and a convex back against a convex tummy doesn't bode well for holding onto one. Playability is another thing altogether, fast neck, low action, nice fret work on the good ones, but all of those things are widely available on other guitars, and can be dialed in by a decent tech person or luthier. I personally dislike doing any service on them.

I will admit to accepting the tone from the bass models I've tried, and their solid body electric guitars are pretty cool. Maybe the QC has been iffy over the years, but generally the better made US models have been more impressive.

I had a friend in high school who drank the Ovation kool-aid early in the '70s so I got to play both his Balladeer and his electric Deacon (I think I have the right models) on occasion. Few of us had great guitars in those days so he stood out. My Giannini flattop sounded better to me but the Ovation neck was way faster. The Deacon was excellent to my recollection.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have to say my Ovation sounds really good, sounds even better amped. But doesn't compare to a 2k guitar like my Taylor. But I have no problem playing the Ovation, the surface of the plastic is rough enough that it doesn't slip on me. I have the midsize bowl, you can go bigger or smaller


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I do like Ovations, the necks are nice. But they are a bit annoying trying to play sitting down.

To the OP, you should look for a MIJ Yairi Alvarez. Their necks feel like 60's style Les Paul necks. The closest to an electric I have ever played on an acoustic.
Plus, they are crazy good quality and durability.
I sold mine as I very rarely play acoustic, but if I ever wanted to play more acoustic, I would look for one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find them awkward to play--so it doesn't really matter what they sound like--good or bad.
When I first saw them I liked the idea that they weren't big & boxy.
I do have a dreadnaught 12 string--but will not likely buy another dreadnaught sized acoustic or jumbo sized acoustic.
But I would take those over the Ovation--even standing or sitting with a strap--I find they don't stay where I want them to.

But if they're your thing--hey cool--variety in guitar choices is a good thing.


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

Alright enuff already...Im weighing in...Ovations...
(Love em!) Have a couple...yes take a lil gettin used to...feels like its always tryin to slip away from ya..(Must alwayz use strap) 
Ooooo one more trick ive learned while being a proud "O" owner thatll ill share...Very very very carefully (while strings are removed, not for long...btw) pry up the bridge inlay...if ur Lucky therll be 3 - 4 maybe even 5 shims! One could remove 1 or 2 of these to then be Amazed @ how the action drops...trial & error kinda thing.
Ahhhh...Enjoy!

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------

